# Jugendfischereischein



## angel star (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,ich komme aus NRW bin 15 jahre alt und heisse andy !

wollte mal nachfragen ob ich noch ein jugendfischereischein machen kann ich werde am 30.1 ,16! und wen ja wie lange dauert die herstelung des scheines würde mich über antwort/en freuen 

mfg andy


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

mach lieber gleich den "richtigen" schein, da hast du länger was von.


----------



## Fischer1991 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> mach lieber gleich den "richtigen" schein, da hast du länger was von.



^^ Bin ich ganz deiner meinung, hab ich au gemacht


----------



## Dissection2k (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

Nun, zu meiner Zeit (ja ja, seeehr lange her) mussten wir für den Jugendfischereischein weder eine Prüfung, noch irgendetwas in der Richtung machen.

Das Prozedere war: Passbild und Perso/Kinder-Perso mitnehmen, rein ins Ordnungsamt, ab zur Fischereibehörde, beantragen, zur Kasse gehen, 8 DM Gebühr und 8 DM Fischereiabgabe bezahlen (habe meinen Jugendfischereischein mal aus sentimentalen Gründen aufgehoben und dort mal nachgesehen |rolleyes), wieder zur Fischereibehörde, Fischereischein mitnehmen, fertig! Mir wurde der damals sofort ausgehändigt. Allerdings ist das schon viiiiiiiieeeeeeeele Jahre her! Ob das heute immer noch so läuft, weiß ich nicht - Auch nicht, was der Spaß heute kostet!

Sollte das aber heute immer noch so laufen (allerdings werden die Gebühren wahrscheinlich bei ca. 16-20 Euro insgesamt liegen), würde ich ganz klar einen Jugendfischereischein beantragen, insofern Dich immer jemand begleiten kann. Was viele andere hier nämlich nicht zu berücksichtigen scheinen, ist die Tatsache, dass "angel star" dann eine komplette Saison aussetzen müsste, bis er überhaupt angeln darf! #d Ich denke mal, Papa zahlt die paar Euro schon, wenn Du ihn nett bittest |supergri Und was kann der Schein schon kosten, wenn ein Fünfjahres-Fischereischein hier in NRW schon 60 Euro kostet *pft*

Wichtig ist aber, dass Du ein Lichtbild mit nimmst! Sonst bekommst Du den Schein definitiv nicht :m


----------



## angel star (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

kann ich denn noch ein jugendfischereischein machen ?

Und wie lange dauert es bis ich ihn ausgehändigt bekomme


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

Den braucht man nicht zu machen, den beantragt man wie schon bestens von dissection2k geschildert, beim Amt, legst deine nötigen Papiere wie Ausweis, oder in deinem Fall Kinderpass mit Foto vor, dann die Knete, und du hast den Jugendfischereischein!


----------



## angel star (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

ok danke für die antworten


----------



## Dissection2k (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*



angel star schrieb:


> kann ich denn noch ein jugendfischereischein machen ?
> 
> Und wie lange dauert es bis ich ihn ausgehändigt bekomme





anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Den braucht man nicht zu machen, den beantragt man wie schon bestens von dissection2k geschildert, beim Amt, legst deine nötigen Papiere wie Ausweis, oder in deinem Fall Kinderpass mit Foto vor, dann die Knete, und du hast den Jugendfischereischein!



Schön, dass wenigstens Du @anglermeister17 Dir die Mühe gemacht hast, mein Posting mal richtig zu lesen #6 Manche Leute scheinen das nicht zu können :q


----------



## angel star (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

eine frage hät ich da doch noch ,ist das schlimm wenn das pass foto schon entwas älter ist ????


----------



## Justhon (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

@angel star:

Mach direkt den richtigen Schein, dann kannst du überall und auch alleine angeln gehen!
Der kostet zwar mehr, aber dafür hast du die vollen Rechte!


----------



## timo-willy (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

für den jugendfischereischein benötigt man keine prüfung. bei uns gehst du ins rathaus und beantragst den. du brauchst nur halt ein passfoto und dann bekommst du den auch direkt.


----------



## angel star (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

ok , muss das pass foto aktuel el sein oder ist es auch ok wenn es schon älter ist ?


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

was heißt den älter, in jahren? 1-2 Jahre np


----------



## angel star (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

ja man merkt halt denn unterschied vom aussehen ich würde mall sagen das is 2-3 jahre alt bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## Dissection2k (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

Also, erst mal würde ich Dir gerne nahelegen, nicht für jede einzelne Frage zu diesem Thema einen eigenen Thread zu erstellen... Siehe hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=126826

Daher beantworte ich beide Fragen mal hier:

1. Wenn das Bild etwas älter ist, kommt es drauf an, wie sehr Du Dich in der Zwischenzeit verändert hast! Hast Du noch die selbe Frisur, dasselbe Gewicht, gleiche Gesichtsform, etc.? Denn in Deinem Alter ist es eigentlich normal, dass der Körper und somit auch das Aussehen sich sehr schnell verändern. Somit kommt es drauf an, ob der Beamte dort Dich erkennt, oder eben nicht :q

Auch ich hatte damals dieses Problem mit dem Passbild (wusste damals nicht, dass man sowas braucht). Also bin ich damals zum Oberhausener Hauptbahnhof gelaufen und hab mich dort in so eine Foto-Zelle gesetzt und da die Bilder gemacht :-D

2. Eigentlich brauchst Du einen Personalausweis, bzw. einen Kinderpersonalausweis um den Schein zu bekommen. Hast Du beides nicht, würde auch eine Geburtsurkunde ausreichen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Dass Dein Papa mitkommt, wäre bestimmt keine schlechte Idee und würde Dir bezüglich der Anerkennung Deiner Personalien bestimmt helfen.

OffTopic: Ich sehe, Du kommst aus Mülheim, respektive Dümpten! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Wasser #h


----------



## Dissection2k (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*



Justhon schrieb:


> @angel star:
> 
> Mach direkt den richtigen Schein, dann kannst du überall und auch alleine angeln gehen!
> Der kostet zwar mehr, aber dafür hast du die vollen Rechte!



Hast schon Recht - Allerdings würde es mich extrem wurmen, eine ganze Saison nicht angeln zu dürfen! #q
Dann doch lieber die paar Mücken (ist ja wirklich nicht teuer...) ausgeben und wenigstens in Begleitung gehen dürfen... #6


----------



## angel star (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

ja deswegen will ich ja denn jugendfischereischein noch mach will noch dieses jahr was angeln,nechstes werde ich ja auch den richtigen schein machen,kann mir villt eine noch sagen ob eine abstammungsurkunde zum nachweiss der personalien ausreicht ?;+(ich weiss nich ob eine abstammungs urkund nich das gleiche wie eine geburts urkunde ist #c)

danke im voraus über eine antwort


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

Wenn du einen Jugendfischereischein beantragst, brauchst du glaube ich noch nicht einmal etwas vorlegen.


----------



## angel star (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

so hab jetz denn jugendschein hab nur 5min gewartet und er war fertig  muss mir heute nur noch angelkarte hollen und ich sitz ab montag aner ruhr 

Dankle noch mall an alle


----------



## Janis123 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

Hallo,
ich ruf das hier noch mal auf! 
ich wollte fragen ob es mit 16 noch möglich ist den Jugend-Fischereischein zu bekommen,
da ich erst im Herbst den Bundes-Fischereischein machen kann und ich diese Saison nicht nur nach Holland wollte. 
Gruß Janis


----------

